# Zu wenig Dmg als Hexendoktor



## Panzor (24. Mai 2012)

Gehts nur mir so oder kann sonst auch niemand im Forum für hexendoktoren einen neuen thread aufmachen? Ansonsten post ich einfach mal hier und dann bitte an nen mod zum rüberschieben 

Also mein prob: Bin jetzt seit ein paar tagen im Infernomodus tätig und steh vorm Butcher/Schlächter aka Endboss akt 1. Aber ich krieg ihn einfach nicht weg, weil zu wenig dmg und irgendwann brennt die ganze plattform, bester try war so ca 15% - ich bin solo unterwegs.

Mein gear: 1200 int, 10200 damage, hab ne zweihandwaffe mit ca 650 dps, weil weder gute einhandwaffe noch mojo zu bekommen. Frage eins: is 1hand+mojo "besser"? bzw was für dps-werte müsst die 1h haben, dass sie besser is?

meine skills: Primär: giftpfeil+3fachschuss, Sekundär: Fledermaus+terrorfledermaus
1 - verhexen + heilen, bzw zombiehunde mit lebensband wenn ich noch nephalem buff hab
2 - seelenernte + längere dauer
3 - zombiewall
4 - koloss + rastloser gigant

Ich spiel prinzipiell so, dass ich seelenernte aktiv halte, zombiewall auf cd und ansonsten den giftpfeil spamme.

Verbesserungsvorschläge und Empfehlungen erwünscht, geflame nicht


----------



## floppydrive (24. Mai 2012)

Statte dich im AH aus oder Farm noch Hell ab das einfach zu wenig DMG und 1hand+mojo ist besser da du dort oft klassenspezifische werte draufhast und es in der Kombination höre Werte gibt.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Mai 2012)

Wie wird der Schaden von den normalen Angriffsfähigkeiten eigentlich berechnet ?
Int gibt auf jedenfall nen Bonus, aber auf was ? 
Zählt die Waffendps da tatsächlich rein obwohl man nich zuhaut ?


----------



## myadictivo (25. Mai 2012)

ja..waffendps ist der grundschaden. deshalb waffe mit möglichst hohem dps.einhand+nebenhand bietet sich an, oder halt nen fetter 2 händer (wobei ich sowas recht selten finde und dps immer schlechter ist als mit 1hand+schrumpfkop-moji)
wenn dazu noch int und lifeleech auf dem teil ist -> perfekt. % schnellere angriffsgeschwindigkeit ist wohl auch ganz nett ^^
die ganzen ringe, amulette und co die + schaden geben boosten den schaden auch nochmal gut nach vorne. wird einem doch alles ingame angezeigt und man sieht sofort dps gewinn oder verlust.

bin jetzt level 60 mit meinem hexendoc und akt1 inferno unterwegs  muss nur mal skillung für einigermaßen dps und gruppenutility zusammenfriemlen  der weg zur 60 war ja stressfrei, aber jetzt gehts los


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Mai 2012)

Hmm dann hoffe ich mal auf nen Guide .
Bei D2 wäre mal getötet worden, wenn man einen Caster mit DPS Waffen, Lifeleech und schellerer Angriffsgeschwindigkeit ausgerüstet hätte. ^^

Ich hätte mich bei der Ausrüstungssuche primär nach Vita + Int umgesehen.

Die Ingame-DPS die angezeigt werden sind dann vom Skill auf der linken Maustaste ?
Edit: Ah nu verstanden.
Das sind Grund-DPS und jeder Skill skaliert anders oder ?

Edit (grummel): 5000 Gold im AH ausgegeben, Schaden verdoppelt...


----------



## Mayestic (26. Mai 2012)

probiers doch einfach aus. kauf dir zwei waffen mit unterschiedlichem dps und schau dir an wie sich die werte in der anzeige ändern.
mehr waffendps = mehr zauberschaden.
meine zauberin z.b. rennt mit ner 9XX DPS 2h axt mit massiv stärke und vita drauf durch inferno. 
stärke erhöht nicht nur die rüstung sondern auch die dps und somit den zauberschaden.
eigentlich alles ziemlich einfach.
es gibt kein attribut welches einem garnix bringt.
aber trotzdem sind int und vita die hauptattribute für hexendoktoren und zauberer. 
geschicklichkeit erhöht trotzdem ausweichen, stärke den grundschaden, int die resistenzen gegen elementarschäden.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Mai 2012)

Habs ja getestet .
So langsam komm ich auch in das Spiel rein .
Ich glaub ich muss mir am Wochenende einfach mal ein wenig was durchlesen.


----------



## skyline930 (27. Mai 2012)

Zu deiner Frage wie der Waffenschaden mit den Fähigkeiten skaliert: (keine Garantie  Das ist nur mein Wissensstand da ich mich ein bisschen nach Theorycrafting umgesehen habe)

Erstmal hast du den normalen Waffenschaden (die DPS Zahl der Waffe), darauf addiert kommt Crit/Attackspeed/etc. - das ist dein DPS Wert im Charakterscreen. Dieser wird mit deinem Hauptattribut multipiziert, und dan mit dem Multiplikator der Fähigkeit.

beispiel: du hast einen Spell der 175% Waffenschaden gibt. Dein Character-Dps ist 10000. Du hast durch dein hauptattribut 700% Schadenserhöhung. 
10000 * 7 * 1.75 = 122500 Schaden durch die Fähigkeit.

Die DPS-Anzeige von D3 gefällt mir in der Hinsicht echt gut, weil man nicht erstmal stundenlang seine Werte durch Spreadsheets jagen muss, sondern direkt sehen kann was sich um wieviel ändert.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Mai 2012)

Demnach munteres rumrechnen ob 30 Int besser sind als 20 Stärke .
Also %-Erhöhung vs. DPS-Erhöhung ? 

Mir wills nur noch nich in den Kopf wie das mit dem +Schaden dann ist im Fernkampf ^^.
Auf einigen legendären WD Messern ist +Giftschaden drauf.


----------



## Vodkalol (28. Mai 2012)

Dieser Giftschaden wird praktisch auf den DPS-Wert der eigentlichen Waffe drauf gerechnet, noch vor den Multiplikatoren: dieser Wert bleibt allerdings in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden an eventuellen Resistenten hängen. Es gibt auch Waffen mit zusätzlichen +xxx bis xxx Schaden, die wie ein Attribut gerechnet werden und einfach insgesamt deinen angezeigten und tatsächlichen Schaden erhöhen, in diesem Fall zählt die Resistenz gegen die Schadensart die im erweiterten Tooltip der Fähigkeit selbst steht.


----------



## Mayestic (28. Mai 2012)

also ich weiß es nicht aber

wenn ich die wahl zwischen 30 int und 20 str hätte würde ich int nehmen. selbst wenn das weniger schaden machen würde was ich nicht glaube dann würde int immernoch deine elementarresistenzen pushen und die werden spätestens ab hölle wichtig und in inferno notwendig.


----------



## Vodkalol (28. Mai 2012)

Stärke erhöht nur deinen Grundschaden wenn du Barbar bist, Intelligenz für Hexendoktor und Zauberer, Geschicklichkeit für Dämonenjäger und Mönch.

Davon abgesehn scheinst du mit deinem Itembuild nicht ganz zu wissen wohin mit deinem Mana  
Escape -> Optionen -> Gameplay -> Haken bei Wahlmodus... Damit kannst du verschiedene Fähigkeiten der selten Kategorie verwenden (z.B. zwei Primär-Attacken, eine davon auf linker Maustaste und die andere Beispielsweise auf Taste 4)
Insgesamt hast du ein sehr defensives Built und dein einziger Schaden kommt von deiner Primär-Attacke und den Pets, den Int-Boost von 'Seelenernte' kannst du getrost rauswerfen bei einem Boss ohne Adds, da er nur von mehreren getroffenen Zielen profitiert.
Für diesen Slot würde ich eher 'Heimsuchung' oder 'Heuschreckenplage' empfehlen.
'Verhexen' ist in Kämpfen gegen lila Gegner ziemlich unnütz, wie wäre es stattdessen mit 'Großer böser Voodoo' mit Rune 'Geistertrance'. Damit hättest du eine ähnlich effektive Heilung wie von Verhexen, allerdings 20% mehr Angriffsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Mayestic (28. Mai 2012)

ist tatsächlich so. hab ich mich echt so verlesen in der beta ? 
entweder wars mal anders und sie haben es verändert oder ich hab mich verlesen. 
ich war bis grade eben als ich meine sorc mal wieder gespielt habe echt der meinung das stärke generell die dps aller waffen steigert und somit auch jeglichen schaden. 

nungut dem ist nicht (mehr??) so, mein fehler. rüstung ist zwar nie schlecht aber dafür gibts normalerweise andere fähigkeiten die weitaus besser sind. 

wenn ich die ganzen videos begutachte die es so gibt sehe ich hexenmeister mit z.b. 54000 DPS rumrennen. die tragen aber auch alle eine 1100+ dps waffe in der h and und sind total auf int gegangen. 
waffen dps ist also nachwievor extrem wichtig, danach dann int und dann deine anderen stats und die skillung.


----------



## Sethek (28. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Statte dich im AH aus oder Farm noch Hell ab das einfach zu wenig DMG und 1hand+mojo ist besser da du dort oft klassenspezifische werte draufhast und es in der Kombination höre Werte gibt.


Ich les immer "farm hell ab" - ja zum kuckuck, was soll das denn bringen? Level 60 gibbet da nicht, und alles drunter ist für den Hals bei seinem equipstand.
Wenn abfarmen, dann Akt II+ in Inferno, ansonsten langweilt er sich und bekommt nie upgrades.


----------



## Panzor (28. Mai 2012)

so, jaa, das abfarmen bringt insofern was, dass man das erfarmte meistens für brauchbare preise anbringt und sich dann bessere sachen kaufen kann, obwohl ich jetzt meistens skeletonking farme. mittlerweile schaff ich butcher zwar, aber assi isser trotzdem ... kann aber auch an der klasse liegen, meine kumpels mit barbar und mönch schaffen den leicht, und haben dafür skeletonking probleme, der bei mir eigentlich easymode is.

naja, akt 2 is jedenfalls nochmal ne gute ecke schwerer, wtb resi ^^

@ vodkalol: Ja, der voodoo heilt dann zwar, aber mit 2 min cd isses nicht so erwähnenswert, das verhexen hat doch erheblich kürzeren cd und so brauchte ich weit weniger oft zum heilbrunnen laufen, da seine ketten (also die, wo er mehrere wirft) bei mir 60-70% schaden gemacht haben. seelenernte find ich trotz dass es nur ein mob is, als brauchbar. außerdem muss man ja immer im auge halten, dass man ja den nephalem buff mitnehmen will  hab aber jetzt den voodoo statt den hunden, die sind eigentlich eh nur mehr kanonenfutter... schade, aber in inferno sind die eigenen adds einfach viel zu schwach


----------



## floppydrive (29. Mai 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich les immer "farm hell ab" - ja zum kuckuck, was soll das denn bringen? Level 60 gibbet da nicht, und alles drunter ist für den Hals bei seinem equipstand.
> Wenn abfarmen, dann Akt II+ in Inferno, ansonsten langweilt er sich und bekommt nie upgrades.



Quatsch nicht und iss einen Bagel.


----------



## skyline930 (29. Mai 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> ist tatsächlich so. hab ich mich echt so verlesen in der beta ?
> entweder wars mal anders und sie haben es verändert oder ich hab mich verlesen.
> ich war bis grade eben als ich meine sorc mal wieder gespielt habe echt der meinung das stärke generell die dps aller waffen steigert und somit auch jeglichen schaden.
> 
> ...



Nein, Stärke steigert nur den Schaden vom Barb, für die restlichen Klassen bringt 1 Stärke = 1 Rüstung. 
Waffen DPS ist der wichtigste Stat für jede Klasse, gefolgt vom Hauptattribut. Auf was man sich danach konzentriert hängt von dem eigenen Build und Spielstil ab.



Sethek schrieb:


> Ich les immer "farm hell ab" - ja zum kuckuck, was soll das denn bringen? Level 60 gibbet da nicht, und alles drunter ist für den Hals bei seinem equipstand.
> Wenn abfarmen, dann Akt II+ in Inferno, ansonsten langweilt er sich und bekommt nie upgrades.



Wenn er nicht an Butcher weiterkommt wird er schlecht Akt II+ Inferno farmen können 
Ich würde an Stelle des TE auch Hell oder Skelettkönig Inferno (falls möglich) farmen. Für dich schlechtes/unpassendes aber dennoch gutes Gear -> AH, auf Dropluck hoffen und mit dem erwirtschafteten Gewinn neue Items kaufen. Falls dir als WD vor allem Schaden fehlt, erstmal eine gute Waffe holen, gefolgt von einem guten Mojo, weil diese beiden Items deinen Schaden am meisten pushen.


----------



## Sethek (29. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Quatsch nicht und iss einen Bagel.


Danke für den sachdienlichen Hinweis.
Wenn Du jetzt noch kurz erläutern könntest, inwiefern ihm die hell-drops was bringen bei bereits 10k dps, wärs ein rundum gelungener post.



			
				skyline930 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er nicht an Butcher weiterkommt wird er schlecht Akt II+ Inferno farmen können
> Ich würde an Stelle des TE auch Hell oder Skelettkönig Inferno (falls möglich) farmen. Für dich schlechtes/unpassendes aber dennoch gutes Gear -> AH, auf Dropluck hoffen und mit dem erwirtschafteten Gewinn neue Items kaufen. Falls dir als WD vor allem Schaden fehlt, erstmal eine gute Waffe holen, gefolgt von einem guten Mojo, weil diese beiden Items deinen Schaden am meisten pushen.



Da ist natürlich was dran...
Allerdings dürfte der meiste hell-loot nicht allzuviel abwerfen im AH, und die richtig guten dps-Waffen liegen derzeit im multi-Millionen-Gold-Bereich.
Bleiben eigentlich nur die halls of agony, denn da dröppeln eigentlich schon ganz vernünftig level-60-items, wenn er noch vor der Jahrtausendwende (Achtung: dramatische Übertreibung  ) den Butcher kaltmachen will.


----------



## Vodkalol (30. Mai 2012)

Falls es soweit kommt das der Schaden gar nicht mehr reicht und man auf das Gold von stupidem Farmen angewiesen ist:
FINGER WEG VON INFERNO
1. Die Reppkosten fressen einen auf, selbst wenn man das Sterben vermeidet was ohne Schaden kaum möglich ist
2. Man kann kein ausschließliches Farmingeqip mit Gold und Magicfind tragen
3. Die Viecher dauern einfach zu lange als das man sie rushen könnte

Mein Tipp: Ins Auktionshaus gehn und nach Items mit Gold UND Magicfind suchen, Angriffstempo / Crit / Vita / Resistenzen komplett ignorieren und nur auf das eigene Primärattribut achten.
Man braucht etwa 7-10 zusätzlichen Kugelradius und Lauftempo ist zumindest auf Schuhen Pflicht. (Tipp als DH: Gefährte -> Frettchengefährte, warum erklärt sich von selbst http://eu.battle.net...nter#...h!!...Y )

Wenn man ein angemessenes Eqipment beisammen hat oder selbst das einem noch zu teuer ist: Questauswahl -> Alptraum Schwierigkeit -> Akt 2 Quest 7 "Tötet Azmodan" und von dort aus nach oben rechts zum fetten Spiderschwein (Azmodan) rennen, zumindest die blauen Gegner und höher mitnehmen für den Nephalem-Buff, Truhen und restliches Kleinvieh kann man ruhig anklicken / klatschen wenn man ohne hin schon davor steht aber nicht extra zurück laufen, das kostet nur Zeit.
Wenn man an Azmodan vorbei ist -> Stadtportal und mit der Wache vor der eigenen Nase reden, dann in die Waffenkammer und weiter auf den Turm oder Mauer wo die Quest einen hin schickt und durchs Portal, das Gespräch zwischen Tyrael und Imperius mit Leertasten skippen, die Quest von Tyrael annehmen und auch die mit ESC durch skippen, durch das nächste Portal gehn und "Iskatu" zerlegen.

Danach ZUERST Stadtportal und DANACH -Spiel verlassen- da man sonst 10 Sekunden (nicht viel aber es summiert sich bei 20 Runs +) warten muss.

Vergesst nicht nach jedem 2ten Run oder mit über 200% Magicfind nach jedem Run zu verkaufen und die seltenen (gelben / orangenen) Items durch zu sehn ob was davon fürs AH gut genug ist.


*Anmerkung: *


Vodkalol schrieb:


> Falls es soweit kommt das der Schaden gar nicht mehr reicht und man auf das Gold von stupidem Farmen angewiesen ist:
> FINGER WEG VON INFERNO
> 1. Die Reppkosten fressen einen auf, selbst wenn man das Sterben vermeidet was ohne Schaden kaum möglich ist
> 2. Man kann kein ausschließliches Farmingeqip mit Gold und Magicfind tragen
> 3. Die Viecher dauern einfach zu lange als das man sie rushen könnte



Da steht mit aller Deutlichkeit das es sich auf den Mangel von GOLD bezieht, wenn die Preise im Auktionshaus zu astronomisch sind um sie in Betracht zu ziehn hat man natürlich keine andere Wahl als Inferno...


----------

